# Way back in time: a non-classical lp that really got under your skin



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm not talking "best" lp.

The Deacon be talking a lp that you _really_ wanted badly but which took a while to finally get.

And I'm not necessarily stipulating that the lp has to be particularly rare - just that it somehow escaped your clutches and you LOST SLEEP OVER BEING UNABLE TO AQUIRE IT for some period of time.

For instance, in the Deacon's case, it was early '80s Toronto and I was practically dreaming about these two lps that I had only seen in the Young Street store the one time:

Gryphon- Midnight Mushrumps

Klaus Shultze - Cyborg

In both cases it wasn't necessarily that I thought the music was tops. Actually the "Cyborg" is very early Schultze and is 4 side-long, rather sparse melody-less , boring pieces.

Not sure exactly what the allure was. Just that I HAD to have them.
Both were imports and never found on Canadian press - but then again so were dozens of my wants at the time.

Lots I suppose had to do with the jacket:
The Gryphon had great lamination - something I had rarely seen back then - and very pleasing. Also 
I really like the night-time picture of the band in the woods with the gigantic mushrooms.

"Cyborg" is more of a mystery. Why did I want it that badly? I knew it was his 2nd or third release and therefor bound to be very sparse musically. And the cover art was not "busy" either - and I always go for busy/collage-like coverarts.

It was just under my skin, could not get it out of my mind; I was itching for a copy.

Who knows all the reasons? Can you say definitively why you prefer one colour over the others?

Anyways, there was only one copy of each lp in the store. These were the days when you basically had to buy new - not much used record stores about. Later on when used became prevalent of a sudden, the used lp generally went for $4 and the new for $6. Imports - if you could find them - were $6-8, not a big jump nowadays, but for a skinny teenager back then a $2 difference meant a lot.

"Cyborg" was even worse cos its a double import.

So then my predicament was that it was a few weeks before the Christmas Boxing Day sales and I had to _wait and hope that in the interm no one would snap up those two items._.

This is really where the itching began...in the middle of the night...in the dark...laying on the bed...unable to sleep...thinking...picturing in the mind's eye....obsessed with the objects of desire.

In the end I came thru on "Cyborg" but some basturd had snagged the Gryphon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Trout Mask Replica but I've never got it and don't like it even................


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

So then...wots the allure?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Prince's Black Album. When it was finally released, I bought it right away. Sold it sometime afterwards, wasn't worth the hype.

Another was Smile, the unfinished Beach Boys LP. B. Wilson finally released and performed by himself. Thought it pretty much was how I had imagined it would be.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> So then...wots the allure?


You tell me .............. Maybe Zoot Allures


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I try to stay clear of compulsory obsessive behavior.


----------

